# Some pics of "kelly"



## Scleropages (Nov 5, 2007)

yup I named her "kelly " , 

haha


----------



## kelly (Nov 5, 2007)

Hahahaha aaww she's cute!!
Hope she doesn't get feisty and bite ya 


Erm do they bite?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 5, 2007)

nice scorp, 
is it an elongatus?


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

Geez bloke thats a whopper.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 5, 2007)

kelly said:


> Hahahaha aaww she's cute!!
> Hope she doesn't get feisty and bite ya
> 
> 
> Erm do they bite?


 

They sting or pinch , don't really bite


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 5, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> nice scorp,
> is it an elongatus?


 

yup


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 5, 2007)

lol what a lovely scorps


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 5, 2007)

coped a sting yet??? I'd say it'd sting a fair bit........although seeing the tats you've got i've no doubt you'd be used to being jabbed by a sharp thing!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

rednut said:


> Geez bloke thats a whopper.



Yeah... but did you see the size of that scorpian?


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Yeah... but did you see the size of that scorpian?


 
Damn, you're right, not sure how I missed it. Must be getting distracted by the pseudo-fems getting around :lol: (not you trousa :lol.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2007)

Beauty mate. I love my female _elongatus_, but she isn't that big. Getting a male for her to get it on with tomorrow morning in the mail.

womanator: these guys don't even sting their food. They hardly even get into the threat posture.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 5, 2007)

ive also got an elongatus.
great little scorps.
i think that my female is pregenant.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think I have ever called a scorpion cute before, but Kelly is one cute scorpion! (oh, and the _elongatus_ looks alright too )


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> ive also got an elongatus.
> great little scorps.
> i think that my female is pregenant.


I wish mine was and can't wait until she is. Only hope she doesn't eat her boyfriend.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 5, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I wish mine was and can't wait until she is. Only hope she doesn't eat her boyfriend.



i bought her pregenant though, so no boyfriend eating here.lol


----------



## kelly (Nov 5, 2007)

Hahaha thanks Penny spenny 

Errr Phil, I wouldn't be surprised if the female ate the male...I mean they_ are_ pretty annoying :lol:
(I eat my boyfriends sometimes...thats why I'm single)


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2007)

Note to self: do not perform courtship dance near Kelly's burrow.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 5, 2007)

Impressive Scorp Trousa


----------



## Brettix (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice trousa,i should be getting some too this week,carnt wait.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 5, 2007)

Brettix said:


> Very nice trousa,i should be getting some too this week,carnt wait.


 

Awesomeness


----------



## Miss B (Nov 5, 2007)

That's scary Trousa :shock:

Scorps freak me out :lol:


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice scorpian. It is a good size thats for sure.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 5, 2007)

Miss B said:


> That's scary Trousa :shock:
> 
> Scorps freak me out :lol:


 

LOL elongatus arnt scary , Yaschenkoi are :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Miss B (Nov 5, 2007)

Err nah, they're all scary to me :shock:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

*'Kelly' looks nice Trousa, they are one of the better ones, quite active. Right now as I'm typing this, mine is digging a larger scrape under her rock to fit in better with her pregnant body.*


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I wish mine was and can't wait until she is. Only hope she doesn't eat her boyfriend.



Hmmmm Just like her namesake..................lol


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Err nah, they're all scary to me :shock:



:evil::evil::evil:
Do I scare ya Miss B?


hehe Kelly ate two crickets!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> :evil::evil::evil:
> Do I scare ya Miss B?


 
Nope, just scorps


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

Not even a little.......


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2007)

You know she scared of you Kelly.....


----------



## Miss B (Nov 6, 2007)

Erm, you scare me with your awesomeness. Is that better? 8)


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh indeed. PM SENT!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

Trousa, just thought I'd post a picture of my female as well to show you the size she is. Meet Pinchy:


----------



## KWKW (Nov 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> (I eat my boyfriends sometimes...thats why I'm single)


 
Hahaha not guna comment on that or il be banned for life!

good sized scorpion!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

Alot of people have had scorpions for years. Me included.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Trousa, just thought I'd post a picture of my female as well to show you the size she is. Meet Pinchy:


 

Just noticed ya pic , hahah w00t your handling them now too , haha been stung yet?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

nice scorps, elongatus is one species i havent bothered with yet but might get some soon. I'm more into buthids but there's some pretty cool urodacus around.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

hornet said:


> nice scorps, elongatus is one species i havent bothered with yet but might get some soon. I'm more into buthids but there's some pretty cool urodacus around.


 
Yup Urodacus are about as cool as bugs get ,haha


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

lol not even close, buthids are so much more active and much more colorful then any urodacus i have seen. But urodacus are generally larger than buthids so that gived them popularity.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2008)

hahah @ "gived" ,


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

haha i didnt even notice that.


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 8, 2008)

thats pretty cool


----------

